# EASY CROCKPOT RECIPES



## Sonya (Dec 15, 2010)

I am all about easy and with my drive to/fro work it is a 10-10 1/2 hr day. I love to come home and dinner be done and I love using the crockpot. Please share simple crockpot recipes.

Today (even though I don't have to work but am feeling very lazy):

Bag of frozen chicken tenders (it is a 4lb bag and I cook it all to use for left overs)

2 cans of cream of chicken soup

1 can of cheddar cheese soup

Put the frozen chicken in the crockpot, top with the soup (do not add water), I add pepper but do not add salt, the soups have plenty. Cook on low minimum 6 hrs. The water from the chicken will make plenty of liquid to add to the soups and make a nice gravy. I don't even stir it. I buy microwaveable Bob Evans mashed potatoes and top that with the chicken/gravy. The chicken gets so tender is literally falls apart...then tomorrow I will take the chicken/gravy and heat it up in microwave and put it on bread for an open faced warm sandwich. Easy and yummy. I even use crockpot liners so I just basically rinse of the crockpot, no mess.


----------



## uwharrie (Dec 15, 2010)

I am the queen of "dump whatever I can find" in the crockpot and call it dinner.

1-2 lbs of meat ( chicken, beef or pork)

1 onion sliced or chopped

1 can tomatoes or tomatoes with green chilies

1 clove garlic crushed.

cook on low for 4 hours

Add any of the following

1-2 cans of beans ( kidney, white, black or combo)

frozen mixed vegetables

rice

quinoa

cook an additional 2-4 hours.

If you want soup just add chicken or beef stock.

you can varie the spices sometimes I add chili and cumin

other times I add italian spices

A big hit at my house is to add Thai curry and coconut milk.

Salt to taste


----------



## little lady (Dec 15, 2010)

Here is one:

1 lb diced ham

2 cans sliced potatoes

2 cans creme mushroom soup (last time I used creme of onion and it was YUM)

1 bag cheddar cheese

Can add salt/pepper to taste

put it on low and let it go. I put it in in the morning and when I get home 10 hours later it is ready to eat.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 15, 2010)

Little Lady, that is a great one for left over ham from Christmas! I will definately be trying that, I am always at a loss of what to do with my left over ham.

Keep em coming!


----------



## chandab (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't know how to make this recipe in smaller batches, as we like the left-overs. I found it in a crockpot cookbook and modified it a little bit to fit our needs.

Beef and noodles (noodles cooked on stove just before serving);

2 packages round steak (I think our home-grown packages are like 2#)

2 can cream mushroom soup (or one family size)

1 can mushrooms (juice and all)

season to taste (I use an italian mix I have)

egg noodles

Brown round steak in frying pan (I always do, but you could probably skip this step).

Layer the crockpot; can of mushrooms on bottom, layer of meat, layer of soup, layer of meat, layer of soup, etc. I like to season each meat layer. then cook on low several hours (I usually put it in around 8AM, and we eat at 6 or 7PM; its probably done sooner, but this works for us). The cream of mushroom soup look horrible while its in the crock pot, and its pretty thin the first night (it thickens nicely in the fridge, so even better as left-overs). Serve over cooked noodles.


----------



## Georgia (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's my Chicken and Dumplings recipe that is very easy.

I put 1 large can of Cream of chicken soup in the crock pot along with 2 cans of water. Add salt and pepper to taste. Using a whick stir until almost smooth. I then add 2 large or 3 smaller chicken breast cut up into 1" pieces. Cook for about 5-6 hours (can cook longer). Then add frozen dumplings broken into pieces a few at a time while stiring to keep them from sticking together. I use about half of the package. Cook about 3 more hours. Serve.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 15, 2010)

little lady said:


> Here is one:
> 
> 1 lb diced ham
> 
> ...


That's VERY good! My dad makes that!!!!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 15, 2010)

I make veggie soup in mine all the time! Now, I have a HUGE crockpot, so you may have to cut the ingredients a bit.

Small package beef chunks

1/2 small head cabbage

Five small potatoes chunked OR can of potato chunks. I like redskins and don't peel them.

Can stewed tomatoes

Can tomato paste

2 cans beef broth OR French Onion soup

1/2 Small bag baby carrots

Bag of mixed veggies, any will do. I LOVE all kinds of veggies, so I put all different kinds in. More the merrier!

Put meat on bottom, then potatoes, then cabbage, carrots, veggies. Put in stewed tomatoes and tomato paste. Add broth. I do add some water to bring liquid level up to about an inch below the rim. Let'er cook all day....

YUM!!


----------



## little lady (Dec 16, 2010)

Another two recipes:

Pulled Pork

1 lean pork roast

1 lg can pineapple juice

2 cans beer

Cook all day on high. Get home drain juice, let pork cool, pull apart-can serve naked on sandwiches or I like to put pulled pork back in crockpot and pour my favorite BBQ sauce and simmer for another hour and then serve.

Beef Roast/venison & Veggies

1 Lean beef roast or Venison

3 cans beef broth

2 cans french onion soup

1/2 lb carrots

1 large can potatoes

and whatever other veggies you enjoy.

Cook all day, pull roast out put on platter, arrange veggies around roast, if wanting gravy drain some of the juices and make gravy.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 16, 2010)

Great thread!

I take 2lbs of skinless/boneless chicken breast, add Crockpot Sensations chicken flavor package (in the aisle with spices/gravies), 2lbs tiny carrots, 2lbs tiny red potatos (skins on), water/chicken broth per directions on seasoning packet (broth makes for a bit saltier version), celery, and a bag of those tiny onions (I leave them whole). Put chicken in first, then veggies, then seasoning and water/broth. Cook on low all day and it's ready for dinner about 6pm. Yum!

I also do the same exact thing with pot roast and use the beef seasoning packet/beef broth.

I love this thread! I hope more recipes are added.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 23, 2013)

I have one - have no idea the calories or if that is required...

roast to fit in your crockpot

1 20 oz bottle of diet coke

1 cup ketchup

veggies as desired

seasoning as desired

I love adding celery, onions, carrots and cabbage. Sometimes use potatoes instead of cabbage.

Add water to bring to 1" from the top of the lid.

Put on high in the morning, eat in the evening. I've eaten it in as little as 4 hours - does better if longer. We didn't used to have left overs with our 3 daughters. Now we do, and as with most recipes it's better the next day.

Haven't done this one in a while... may need to do it again, soon.

**Added:** if you can't tell, this is actually a "diet" recipe that I got when goiing to Weight Watchers meetings. It's one of the recipes that I kept using - because it's actually good to taste and at the point i was at, satisfying. It's not high in sodium or too much fat or sugar - that's why you can add seasoning to taste. Some may not like it - but it's easy and does taste pretty good. I have also added corn starch to the "sauce" to make it thicker to be a hearty soup. I generally add ground sea salt to tast in my individual bowl or on my plate.


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 24, 2013)

This sounds good! I have never put cabbage in with a roast?.. don't know why I never thought of that, as much as I love cabbage. I'm certainly going to try it Thanks!


----------

